# Systema Seminar in Colorado



## Brad S. (May 23, 2003)

We are thrilled to announce that high-level Systema instructor Martin Wheeler will be back at our school to conduct a 1-day Russian Martial Art seminar on Saturday June 21st.

Call 303-774-1932 or email Brad@russiansystem.com for more information.

Our school is located at 640 South Sunset Street in Longmont, Colorado, 80501.

This seminar is open to the public and no experience is necessary.

If you are interested in the Russian Martial Art this seminar is a great opportunity to have any of your questions answered.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 24, 2003)

Martin's seminar was fantastic and I can highly recommend you go to one of his seminars if you have the chance. There wasn't one thing I didn't like about this seminar and want to express my appreciation to my instructor Brad for having him there. Thanks.


Now back to the hot tub to try and ward off some of the soreness


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey Chuck, 
Good to hear from you. At least I suspect this is the Chuck I met in San Diego earlier this year during a Vlad seminar. Are you, Mike or Jeff going to be at the Expo down in Vegas later this year? I am flying in on Wednesday. Perhaps you guys are taking another bus trip?   Let me know and the first round of beers is on me. If not I am planning on coming to visit you guys in January when you host Vlad. Then the first round of beers is on you......yes? Take care and hope to see you guys soon.

mark j


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, you have the right Chuck, Mark good to hear from you too.
I have that week off just to go to the Expo with Brad and Sabrina and I believe Jeff is going too. Looking forward to going just to get to Vegas and train with Vlad and the rest of you some more.
I'll even buy you a beer too or Vodka if you prefer. See you there!


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh yeah, I want to go over the shoulder walking you wrote about on the Aikido forum. I've been working on it, just can't get very far yet.


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 26, 2003)

Just an off-topic observation... that's a *woefully* inappropriate Teutonic iron cross to be wearing on a Russian MA forum, Klondike... a bit like wearing a bullseye to an archery contest 

Hope the seminar went well!


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 26, 2003)

It's just a icon of a sticker a local mustang club I'm in uses, didn't know it was offensive.

Seminar was great


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 27, 2003)

Not offensive to me, Chuck, just yanking your crank. 

What material was covered?


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 27, 2003)

We worked on grabs and knife attacks, Martin and my instructor Brad even used a real knife on some people so they learn to move better. It was a hard day of work but alot of fun too.


----------

